# Who deserves your tears will never make you cry



## Kangy

I found this very cute phrase somewhere, and I was curious to know how you would say that in your languages.

In *Spanish*:

Quien merece tus lágrimas nunca te hará llorar.

(Offtopic: this is my post #1000! )


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Niekas nėra vertas tavo ašarų, o tas kas vertas, niekada nepravirkdys. (Nobody deserves your tears, who deserves never make you cry)


----------



## sokol

It is a very poetic sentence and hard to translate. Translations should be poetic as well.

I would suggest as follows:

*English* (an alternative version):
Whoever deserves your tears never will make you cry.

*German:
*Der deine Tränen verdient wird dich niemals zum Weinen bringen.
[= The one who deserves your tears never will make you cry.]

(Could you please post your source? I'd like to know who wrote such a beautiful sentence.)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: *Göz yaşlarınıza layık olan asla sizi ağlatmaz.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: Quem merece as tuas lágrimas nunca te fará chorar.


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Se joka ansaitsee kyyneleesi ei koskaan saa sinua itkemään.*


----------



## elroy

Arabic: من يستحق دموعك لن يجعلك أبدًا تبكي
(_man yastaHiqqu dumuu`aka lan yaj`alaka abadan tabki_)


----------



## Outsider

French: Qui mérite tes larmes ne te fera pleurer jamais.


----------



## elroy

sokol said:


> *German:*
> Der deine Tränen verdient wird dich niemals zum Weinen bringen.
> [= The one who deserves your tears never will make you cry.]


 "Der," nicht "wer"? 





Outsider said:


> French: Qui mérite tes larmes ne te fera pleurer jamais.


 For some reason, "ne te fera _jamais pleurer_" sounds better to me.


----------



## Outsider

You are probably right.


----------



## sam1978

*Italian*:

Chi merita le tue lacrime non ti farà piangere.


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:

_Kiu meritas viajn larmojn, neniam igos vin plori_.


----------



## Cranc

*Catalan:* Qui mereix les teves llagrimes mai no et farà plorar


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*

あなたの涙にふさわしい人なら、決してあなたを泣かすようなことはしない。
anata-no namida-ni fusawashii hito nara, kesshite anata-o nakasu yōna koto-wa shinai.


----------



## Zamolxis

*Romanian:*

Cine-ţi merită lacrimile, nu te va face niciodata sa plângi.


----------



## bayXSonic

*Italian*: you forgot _never_

Chi merita le tue lacrime non ti farà *mai *piangere.


----------



## sokol

elroy said:


> "Der," nicht "wer"?


I have been waiting for this question. 
Yes, "wer" would be much more usual in this case. But "der" is so *much more* poetic!
(And still correct. You wouldn't talk like that in colloquial speech, though - or if you did you'd be considered a freak.)

One even could say in German (which would be even more poetic):
Der deine Tränen verdient wird sie dir niemals abverlangen.
[= The one who deserves your tears never will claim them.]

But this, I think, would push it just that little bit too far.


----------



## Kannan91

This is reasonably poetic Malayalam 
നമ്മുടെ കണ്ണുനീരിന് അര്ഹിതനാകുന്നവന് ഹേതു ആയിട്ട് ഒരിക്കലും നാം കരയത്തില്ല
Transliteration:nammuṭe kaṅṅunīrin(u) arhitanākunnavan hētu āyiṭṭ(u) orikkalum nām karayattilla
Literal translation: He who is deserving of our tears will never cause us to cry (not exactly because of differences in word order and grammar, but the meaning is retained)
I used the inclusive first person plural pronoun because "you" in the sense of the original statement does not exist in Malayalam, but I think this conveys the meaning quite well ("he who" is much more poetic and grammatical in Malayalam than just "who" here).


----------



## AuroraCs

*Slovak: *Ten, kto je hoden tvojich sĺz, ťa nikdy nerozplače.


----------



## Kotlas

Russian:
Тот, кто заслуживает твоих слёз, никогда не заставит тебя плакать.

(It reminded me of another phrase that is popular with women: Find a man who will ruin your lipstick, not your mascara!)


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Arabic: من يستحق دموعك لن يجعلك أبدًا تبكي
> (_man yastaHiqqu dumuu`aka lan yaj`alaka abadan tabki_)


That was Standard Arabic.

Palestinian Arabic:

(using the same transliteration I used above)

اللي بستاهل دموعك عمرو ما راح يبكيك 
(_illi bistaahal dmuu`ak `umro ma raH ybakkiik_) 

Pretty different, right?


----------



## AquisM

Standard Chinese (Mandarin): (simplified Chinese in parentheses)
值得你為他流淚的人，永遠不會讓你流淚。（值得你为他流泪的人，永远不会让你流泪。）
_zhí dé nǐ wéi tā liú lèi de rén, yǒng yuǎn bù huì ràng nǐ liú lèi._


----------

